# Driving Straight Through, SD to PV



## radmichelle (Nov 5, 2012)

Hey there, I know i have read time and time again not to drive at night, but my husband and i are almost debating on doing a straight through drive (hes a marine, enjoyed convoys lol), or at least only stopping once to rest other than gas and restrooms. 

We live in San Diego, have been told its best to take the AZ boarder enterance, has anyone made that trip with minimal stopping? or any suggestions on where to stay as I will be towing a trailer with dirt bikes and a buggy, and we have a second jeep- so obviously somewhere secure also pet friendly as the pups are coming with haha. Just any tips or information in general- or about how much the cost was driving down. Or even some horror stories of the drive all knowledge is better than none at all  Thanks again guys!


----------



## mickisue1 (Mar 10, 2012)

Have you checked into the number of vehicles you can bring?


----------



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

You can use Ruta Punta a Punta to basically give you the route, distances & times. All you need is a starting/crossing point in Mexico(city & state) and PV, Jalisco.
In previous thread that you might want to look-up, the minimum I remember is 1 night stop by a trucker with others two nights.
Would think a good place might be a "no tell motel" as secure parking and dogs not a problem. Not sure if they can handle two cars and one room but cheap enough if you have to rent two.


----------



## radmichelle (Nov 5, 2012)

Hey thanks! im under the impression that 1 car per person, and since its my husband and i ill drive one hell drive other


----------



## cuylers5746 (Mar 19, 2012)

*Bad start to a new adventure*

Hi Radmichelle;

Hey, you're moving to another country and Mexico and at time's can seem like another Planet.

First rule in moving to Mexico - adapt to Mexico! That means definitely no cross country driving at night. And, to top it all off you're towing trailers and your husband maybe just got back from an overseas deployment! That means to me he's probably conditioned not to stop for stop signs, red lights, etc. as they could get blown up. This is typical (now a days) behavior for Marines just back from the war and getting out of the service. We had a friend married to a marine there in Oside, that got so freaked out, she made him pull over and said you're never driving again with me in the car.

So, you already have several strikes against you taking that drive to PV. You want to comite suicide - then go drive at night.

My own dear sister, of which we are quite close didn't follow the well worn advice to not drive at night. Well the daughter is still sporting the scar from 22 stiches from her carelessness and lucky they lived through it. She was driving a big van, and she hit a 1500 lb. bull crossing the road. The horns hooked right through the flimsy metal of todays vehicles and gored her daughter.

I don't care how tough your husband thinks he is. He's no match for Bulls, horses on the highway, with steep embankments off the toll road, that with normal highway speed most likely means as you try and miss a bull or horse, you WILL turn over. Next at night, many of the bus driver's are zombie like half a sleep and can cut in too soon and wipe you out. Get to doging obsticles with a trailer and you start zig zagging along the highway being a problem for other drivers.

Next, marines usually buy 4 x 4 big V-8 pickups and SUVs. You have one of those? Well even though "El Chapo", strictly forbids his troops in his Cartel from extorting and kidnapping civilians, they do have to get their own "ride". His Cartel is in control in Sonora and Sinaloa States. At night is main time on the main highways they are prone to do their "car jacking". 

Hey, you're moving to Mexico. You think PV is the only place in Mexico worth seeing? Then don't even move there. There's ton's of interesting places to see along your way in Sonora and Sinaloa. You're not moving to Cherokee, O.K. but Mexico. Slow down, inhale and experience Mexico.

Bad start to a new adventure - and that's what Mexico is really all about - every day is an incredible adventure. I know people moving away from PV, so don't think there's nothing else to see and experience in Mexico along your way.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

And then.....there are those unexpected 'topes'. At speed, they'll destroy your suspension and maybe send your trailer out of control.
You'll need separate ownership of the vehicles, and enough money for the importation fee and the several hundred dollar deposit.
Can you qualify for the new immigration requirements, or are you staying less than 180 days?
There is a lot to study and prepare for.


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

I don´t know anyone, American or Mexican that wants to drive a decent vehicle after sundown on any highways, cuotas or libres in Mexico. Not only, shortly after sundown, guys sometimes dressed in all black riding bicycles or 50cc motorscooters going 20 MPH with or without the lights working etc. on the roads in the middle of nowhere but cattle, sheep, goats and stray horses that strayed off standing in the middle of highways sometimes, not to mention unmarked high topes to deal with. The advice to stay in a motel and continue after sun up is recommended highly and if you do hit something it will undoubtedly be your fault by definition of the way it is down here and you will have to pay for the damage if caught and your vehicle will usually have to be repaired by you. On the weekends drunk farmhands have a habit of not stopping at the sideroads and just shoot out onto the highway. Road signs are scarce in some places and hard to see even in the sunlight. It is easy to get lost, especially in cities and large towns that do not have a perimeter highway around them.

Also I don´t understand why you would drive an extra 80 miles to Nogales instead of crossing over at Mexicali.


----------



## Souper (Nov 2, 2011)

I also agree it not wise to drive at night, it is very dark, difficult driving.

I would cross at Nogales, you can drive longer on a higher speed highway before connecting with 15. I know some like Lukeville, but it also doesn't appear faster.

Get your TIP before you start your journey.


----------



## radmichelle (Nov 5, 2012)

Hey guys! thanks for the responses-
I'm so sorry to hear about your sister and niece! We werent partically planning on driving after dark, i just didnt know if there may have been areas that were feasable to drive at night. As far is Kristian (the husband) he hasnt deployed so is capable of driving and adhearing to traffic rules, and hes a safey first kinda guy, Yes we do have a giant 4x4 lol, i was an advocate of the offroad industry before we met so were both guilty of driving the big trucks, but the info about the carjackings around Sanora is appreciated. 

Sorry if i made my post sound as tho i'm unprepared or lacking in judgement, i figured id just ask. But not, of course PV wasnt and isn't the only place i'm anticipating taking day trips, and we are actually going to live away from the suburban/tourist (lack of better description lol) PV and have a small 1bedroom in Mismaloya. If i'd had my way and the funds i would have liked to make a fun trip out of the whole drive down, but with all we are hauling and the expenses of keeping it somewhere while i explore just wasnt feasible, so i think i aimed to get there and get unloaded, then explore. Sorry again about that.

and Alan, great info also! appreciate it alot!


----------



## radmichelle (Nov 5, 2012)

As far as vehicle registration and expenses, i was given a ballpark figure of around 2000 for visas, importation, toll roads, deposits, gas and etc.. so i think we should be good, the Chevy 2500 is in husbands name, and the jeep will be in mine. If my license here in the states in suspended i need to find someone to drive down the jeep while i ride in the passenger seat, and we follow kris. 

I think we are going to get the 180 day visa, and if i can find income requirements for students, we may have the ability to meet the 1900-2400$ income, but i thought id scanned over somewhere that there is an exception with students. More research on that. 

I'm aware i can purchase visa's, permits, and all things i need before crossing online correct? i'll probably start purchasing all i can online this week, as far as the Mexicali crossing, it was mentioned to me to stay on the state side of the long stretch running parallel to the states, i think its the 2 (my husband has the route mapped) ..something about it being "safer" to cross at nogolas, im impartial but Mexicali/Calexico is an option if no one votes the 2 is a bad route. 



If i do take the Mexicali route what should i anticipate at the crossing, does everyone just park and go in the building there or.. lol I apologize. So i'll have all the papers i can purchase online, photocopies of all i need to photocopy, then we get to the boarder crossing ... and then what. I will also have our dogs with us, so all their paperwork will be ready with the 10 day prior to crossing vet check thanks again for bearing with me!


----------



## radmichelle (Nov 5, 2012)

TIP? lol acronym fooor?


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

radmichelle said:


> As far as vehicle registration and expenses, i was given a ballpark figure of around 2000 for visas, importation, toll roads, deposits, gas and etc.. so i think we should be good, the Chevy 2500 is in husbands name, and the jeep will be in mine. If my license here in the states in suspended i need to find someone to drive down the jeep while i ride in the passenger seat, and we follow kris.
> 
> I think we are going to get the 180 day visa, and if i can find income requirements for students, we may have the ability to meet the 1900-2400$ income, but i thought id scanned over somewhere that there is an exception with students. More research on that.
> 
> ...


When you cross into Mexicali there is several lanes that are marked "something to declare" in spanish, easy to see as they are on the right. they will let you park there and the building is down a stairway close by. I guess you will have to go to the building one at a time to have one of you at the vichles with the dogs. interstate 8 does not follow along the border on the US side. it heads up noth then south again so on the mexican side it takes 45 minutes to get to Algadones crossing and on the US side it takes over an hour if you are planning to crosss near Yuma. If you were going to nogales it is 80 miles pout of the way to get heading south. The highway from Mexicali and in Mexicali is well marked to Sonora - San Luis Rio Colorado and is safe and excellent all the way. Alan


----------



## Souper (Nov 2, 2011)

TIP is Temporary Import Permit for the cars.


----------



## circle110 (Jul 20, 2009)

The TIP can be arranged beforehand online. Since you are not getting a visa but rather a 180 day temporary tourist permit, you will have to get that at the border when you cross.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Are you aware that the 180 day permit may not be renewed or extended in Mexico? You will have to leave Mexico before the 180 day limit, and apply for 'Residente Temporal' or 'Residente Permanente' at a consulate in the USA. You cannot leave your vehicles, trailer, etc. behind when you leave.
If you plan to live in Mexico longer than 180 days, you should re-evaluate your plan.


----------



## cuylers5746 (Mar 19, 2012)

*Wrong Headed Again!*

Hi again;

I think you have some of your costing wrong. I have driven from Oside to Tepic Hwy. 2, 15 in Mexico probably over 25 times round trip in my life time and I can tell you it's 1550 miles to Tepic, add another 100 miles to PV.

That said It costs us $145.00 for gas in our 4 cyl. mini crossover. So with your big V-8's and towing trailers getting even doubly worse gas mileage because of hauling the loads figure about $225.00 USD per vehicles for gas (minimum). The Tolls will run you about $85.00/ per vehicle, then each (different) toll system charges you for the trailers too at different rates. So, I'd budget mayb $220.00 USD for the both rigs with trailers for Tolls and $450.00 for the gas = $675.00 without food, hotels, etc. Then you add for your Visa's, and car importation Permits, that "were" as of January 2012 like $100.00 for older cars to $400.00 USD for new cars "deposit".

Add it all up, by taking both rigs and trailers it's going to cost you when you include everything maybe over $1000.00 easy!

You guys don't even know Mexico yet. Pack light, go with less than half the junk you need to take with you and discover "your new Life Style", because you won't be having your old Life Style in Mexico!

If you're going for only 6 months and have to take "everything" out with you back to USA, why on earth are you taking both rigs? Doesn't sound like a sound decision? Store one complete rig and trailer in Oside (which is rather cheap to do), and bring the big truck and trailer that can haul more of your toys with you.

Like I wrote before, "Adapt", Mexico is not going to change for you.


----------



## radmichelle (Nov 5, 2012)

ok! sooo lol...
if we apply for the residente temporal (sp?) will that elimiate a lot of issues im seeming to be facing right now, i had origionally thought my husband and i could possibly fly back around the 180 day mark to reapply... not that i had to drive everything back lol. 

the 1000$ mark actually sounds a hell of a lot better than the 2000 i was anticipating, i dont think i understood the gas conversion with liters and such so i just planned it out at like 4$ a gal at 1500 miles, so like 8-900$ was set aside for fuel.

ok now i suppose i ought to research the visa residente temporal since its seeming lest costly in the long run... can i apply for that along w vehicle permit online.. id actually like to take care of all i can online if poss. thanks again for bearing with me.


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

radmichelle said:


> ok! sooo lol...
> if we apply for the residente temporal (sp?) will that elimiate a lot of issues im seeming to be facing right now, i had origionally thought my husband and i could possibly fly back around the 180 day mark to reapply... not that i had to drive everything back lol.
> 
> the 1000$ mark actually sounds a hell of a lot better than the 2000 i was anticipating, i dont think i understood the gas conversion with liters and such so i just planned it out at like 4$ a gal at 1500 miles, so like 8-900$ was set aside for fuel.
> ...


I think if you apply for a residente temporal in PV you will need a US passport book as they will not accept a US passport card, at least that is what they mentioned to me.


----------



## cuylers5746 (Mar 19, 2012)

*Oside - PV*

Sorry about miscommunications;

No, $1000 min. without food, lodging anything for the hounds, etc.

So, minimum probably of $1500+ USD.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

AlanMexicali said:


> I think if you apply for a residente temporal in PV you will need a US passport book as they will not accept a US passport card, at least that is what they mentioned to me.


That application, under the new rules, must be made at a US Consulate. It cannot be done in Mexico; only renewals can be done in Mexico for either 'temporal' or 'permanente'. If you can meet the financial qualifications, 'permanente' is the way to go, right from the start. You will have to convert to 'permanente' after four years of 'temporal' anyway. Then, you'll have to remove your US vehicles from Mexico. Those new vehicle rules are being written now.


----------



## jasavak (Nov 22, 2011)

I use to live in Southern California and have crossed almost every border crossing . The fastest route would be crossing at Nogales , AZ . The last place I would want to drive at night would be Sinaloa . I would enjoy the trip and take 3 days to get there .


----------



## radmichelle (Nov 5, 2012)

well what if i went down on the 180 day tourist, and applied for the visa temporal in mex towards the end of the 180, gives me more time to prove 6 month income since the checks wont be cashed to spend and just deposited


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

radmichelle said:


> well what if i went down on the 180 day tourist, and applied for the visa temporal in mex towards the end of the 180, gives me more time to prove 6 month income since the checks wont be cashed to spend and just deposited


The new rules state very clearly that you can't apply for _residente temporal _status when you're already in Mexico. You have to do that back in your home country.


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

Isla Verde said:


> The new rules state very clearly that you can't apply for _residente temporal _status when you're already in Mexico. You have to do that back in your home country.


Yes indeed. I decided to let someone else chime in on that aspect of the "plan". One stumbling block at a time. It actually costs money to relocate to Mexico these days. The simplier you do it the less it costs.

I can see why some people don´t want a car here if they move to a large city. Alan


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

AlanMexicali said:


> I can see why some people don´t want a car here if they move to a large city. Alan


And then there are those people, like me, for instance, who don't have a driver's license and haven't owned a car since 1970!


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

Isla Verde said:


> And then there are those people, like me, for instance, who don't have a driver's license and haven't owned a car since 1970!


I calculated owning my car in California a few years ago when I moved to a central location and found I was going to break even if I sold the car which now sits in my carport in Mexicali most of the last 2 years. 5 months and counting this time. Our condo complex will not allow long term parking. The new board for the HOA is a bunch of Republicans.


----------



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

This a real "catch 22" if you can't meet the income requirements for temporal before you enter Mexico.
As said if you use 180 day visa for you' all plus cars with trailers, then basically everything has to leave Mexico within 180 days as you need go back to a Mexican consulate in the US to start the process.
Clearly the goal is to force the income requirement before people enter Mexico for anyone but a true 6 month tourist.
I really think that you need try to figure out how you can meet the income requirement before going through all this.


----------

